# Red basketweave



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I saw this pattern. I wanted to do it as a prayer shawl. But everything I read on this pattern the comments were a nightmare. Can someone tell me if it's correct? I leave it to the experts thanks Jodi


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Looks really nice to me and the pattern seems fairly straight foreword. Why don't you make a swatch and see what you think?


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I love this pattern and can see why you want to make it. I don't really understand rows 5 & 6... Anyone? Maybe you should research the name of this pattern and compare instructions. If you get it figured out; let us know, 'cause we are interested! I'm going to look around too. The red is beautiful! I'm already imagining a royal blue one for my son & his wife!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> I love this pattern and can see why you want to make it. I don't really understand rows 5 & 6... Anyone? Maybe you should research the name of this pattern and compare instructions. If you get it figured out; let us know, 'cause we are interested! I'm going to look around too. The red is beautiful! I'm already imagining a royal blue one for my son & his wife!


In row 5 you work the 5 stitches in ribbing then knit to the last 5 stitches ending the row with ribbing. In row 6 you work the 1st 5 stitches in ribbing then purl until you get to the last 5 stitches ending in the ribbing.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

It could be a nightmare depending on the person. It is straight out fine. What size needles are you going to use? I just might try it myself. Its a lovely pattern.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks pretty simple to me rows 5 and 6 you knit and purl to last five stitches


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Look at the picture closely. There are 2 rows that are just stockinette stitch with seed st borders. I think that explains rows 5 & 6.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I took a closer look at the pattern and noticed it said "multiple of 8 st.+ 10 st." But the repeat is K2, P5. Oops, maybe it should be "multiple of 7 st"?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

In Row 5, you are making 5 sts in K1xP1 rib, working 1 knit st out of sequence, then doing the K1xP1 rib sequence again.
You will have two 1x1 rib sections separated by 3 K sts in each repeat, won't u? That's going to be awfully narrow!

u=K sts -=P sts
u-u-uuu-u-u

See?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> I love this pattern and can see why you want to make it. I don't really understand rows 5 & 6... Anyone?
> ...........


Row 5: K1,P1,K1,P1,K1 (border) | *K* (Knit to last 5 sts) | K1,P1,K1,P1,K1 (border)
Row 6: P1,K1,P1,K1,P1 (border) | *P* (Purl to last 5 sts) | P1,K1,P1,K1,P1 (border)


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

That's what I was thinking it is a multiple if 7 stitches. I am using TLC Essentials and size 5.5mm needles. When I went on the internet the complaint was row 4. I was wonder if anyone has done this pattern. I left a message on the website.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Row 5 is basically all knit, except for the border stitches and Row 6 is all purl. That should work.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree I just counted the stitches on row 1 and they seem to be multiples of 7 +10 and not 8+10 Interesting pattern Would love to have the time to try it.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

It looks like multiple of 7sts + 10


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Fibermcgivver: So the rib is the border, and the rest of the row is stockingnette? It IS an interesting pattern; but it's worded very obliquely.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Fibermcgivver: So the rib is the border, and the rest of the row is stockingnette? It IS an interesting pattern; but it's worded very obliquely.


That's correct.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree I just counted the stitches on row 1 and they seem to be multiples of 7 +10 and not 8+10 Interesting pattern Looks simple but don't know how it would turn out. Would love to have the time to try it -maybe I will


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

past said:


> In row 5 you work the 5 stitches in ribbing then knit to the last 5 stitches ending the row with ribbing. In row 6 you work the 1st 5 stitches in ribbing then purl until you get to the last 5 stitches ending in the ribbing.


Got it! They were just doing "shorthand"... Thank you so much. I found one example where they did a seed stitch border. Nice contrast, I thought. KPers rock!


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

http://thethings-we-do.com/basketweave-knitted-infinity-scarf/

Ladies! I have knitted a very small swatch (20 st) from this CHART.
This works perfectly!!!!
The written instructions are absolute rubbish.
We have a seed stitch border of 5 sts and the blocks of purl are 6 st with 2 knit sts on each side.So that's where the (8st repeat )comes in.
I am no expert knitter and have never followed a chart before but this DOES work.
It is a lovely pattern so go and have a look and forget that written rubbish.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I was thinking along the same lines as Superjan, when looking at the link, you can count the stitches, p6, k2.=8


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

But none of this explains the "holes" in the afghan. I can see where the new stitch picks up over the "yarn over" but there is nothing in the pattern.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

superjan said:


> http://thethings-we-do.com/basketweave-knitted-infinity-scarf/
> 
> Ladies! I have knitted a very small swatch (20 st) from this CHART.
> This works perfectly!!!!
> ...


I agree. You will be totally confused if you try to follow it as written. It has to be 6 and 2 for it to line up when the basket weaves are staggered.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> But none of this explains the "holes" in the afghan. I can see where the new stitch picks up over the "yarn over" but there is nothing in the pattern.


You are right. The way it is written there are no holes. The pattern does not match the finished product.


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

As you can probably all see now the chart has all the yo and ssk etc so where that wretched written tripe came from is a mystery.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

So the multiplies and written was wrong and the chart is right??


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you. Now I really want to try this pattern


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Could you just find another Basketweave shawl pattern you understand better?


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Truly I love the long basketweave. I think I get it but I will not make the holes.


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

deercreek said:


> Truly I love the long basketweave. I think I get it but I will not make the holes.


The holes really make the weave stand out. Do your swatch and have a look. Good luck with this. its great.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I know that this is probably a lot to ask. But I guess it doesn't hurt to ask. Is there anyone that could write thus pattern out for me? I love how the basketweave is long and I have never seen one line this before. If someone is willing I would be very grateful!


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

deercreek said:


> So the multiplies and written was wrong and the chart is right??


Yes the chart is correct. I have done 20 rows by 20 stitches.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

My sister wrote it out for me as it was giving me a headache!! HA HA She did only the 8 stitch repeat as any edge could be used. She wrote that Rows 6 & 12 are purl but the holes don't show up unless I knit those rows


R1--K, P6, K
R2--P, K6, P
R3--K, P6, K
R4--p, K6, P
R5--SSK,YO, K4, YO, K2tog
R6--P
R7--P3, K2, P3
R8--K3, P2,K3
R9--P3, K2, P3
R10--K3, P2, K3
R11--K2, YO, K2tog, SSK, YO, K2
R12--P8


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

margoc said:


> My sister wrote it out for me as it was giving me a headache!! HA HA She did only the 8 stitch repeat as any edge could be used. She wrote that Rows 6 & 12 are purl but the holes don't show up unless I knit those rows
> 
> R1--K, P6, K
> R2--P, K6, P
> ...


The 5 sts before and after are a seed stitch. and in between will be repeated to those last 5 sts..


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Row 5: do 5 stitches listed, knit all stitches until last five stitches, finish 5 stitches listed. 

Row 6: do 5 stitches listed, purl all stitches until last five stitches, finish 5 stitches listed. 

IMO


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice pattern, haven't seen a basket weave like this one.

This would make a wonderful blanket.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Love the look of the pattern, but am not sure it would work for a shawl. It looks more complicated than it is, I believe. Good luck going forward.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

deercreek said:


> I saw this pattern. I wanted to do it as a prayer shawl. But everything I read on this pattern the comments were a nightmare. Can someone tell me if it's correct? I leave it to the experts thanks Jodi


If you look at the picture that deercreek originally posted at the very top you will see "en.paperblog.com" which suggest to me that the pattern was in french and then translated to English. That may have caused the discrepancy between the chart which is correct and the written instructions.
The YO's give it that standout woven look and are very important to the design.


----------



## Mouum (Oct 29, 2013)

I was wondering how long before someone pointed out that this pattern does not reflect what is shown in the picture. There are holes in between weaves. The other post with the graph and exact picture, is the correct pattern.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

I love this pattern...would make a pretty shawl or scarf. I just may give it a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

jadancey said:


> I took a closer look at the pattern and noticed it said "multiple of 8 st.+ 10 st." But the repeat is K2, P5. Oops, maybe it should be "multiple of 7 st"?


I noticed this as well.


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

Mouum said:


> I was wondering how long before someone pointed out that this pattern does not reflect what is shown in the picture. There are holes in between weaves. The other post with the graph and exact picture, is the correct pattern.


Yes we realized that in almost the second or third post, and spent a while figuring it all out.I made a swatch from the diagram and told everyone the written pattern should be totally ignored. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## patinpoconos (Apr 23, 2014)

There is a much easier basket weave pattern. you can google it.


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

patinpoconos said:


> There is a much easier basket weave pattern. you can google it.


Yes there are many, but the OP just loves this one, and we all did too! It is so classy looking and different.

It is certainly not a difficult pattern, as I learned last night. The chart is easy peasy and the best thing ...CORRECT!  ;-)


----------



## gramg (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks very good congradulations


----------



## BEMS (Aug 27, 2012)

I have never followed a chart - but would love to make this as an afghan. If anyone can post dependable written instructions, it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

if this one seems a little complicated why not do a regular basket weave which is very easy and looks just as nice.


deercreek said:


> I saw this pattern. I wanted to do it as a prayer shawl. But everything I read on this pattern the comments were a nightmare. Can someone tell me if it's correct? I leave it to the experts thanks Jodi


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

This is absolutely NOT complicated. It was just that some website put up a written pattern full of errors and NOTHING like the chart.
A kind person has written it up now and the OP will be able to make her shawl. 

It is so easy and after a few rows a knitter will know exactly how it should be, and not even need to look at a pattern.


----------



## Anton (Jan 30, 2014)

I agree w/ everyone that the pictured pattern is lovely! However, the written instructions do not correspond to the pictured pattern. 
notice that the written pattern states multi. of 8 plus 10. when you read the repeat its a repeat of 7 (ie k2,p5) thought I maybe wrong so I tried a swatch & it is totally something else from the picture!
if you do find the pattern for the pictured scarf, please share it w/ us


----------



## Valerie Walker (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a book called Done By Mondays Afghans by Plymouth Yarn book 638. If you look at afghan 2 it looks quite the same and is a lot easier to understand. I follow the patterns but use the yarn and needles that I have and do not double the yarn.


----------



## jennifer1954 (Nov 8, 2011)

There is another version on line with a chart showing yarn overs to make the holes


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Good example what NOT to do. You are mixing predominately straight knit grain with opposing bias grain--look at the SS versus the garter.

The reason that regular basket weave is difficult to get the switch stitches not to ladder.

Avid cabled needlers could use long cables working in 45 degree opposing directions and end up with a much more pleasing result.

Good example WHAT to do--think through your consideration first and make a sample to see how this can be done BETTER.

We avid crocheters have been doing this stitch pattern for years since dropping unworked stitches are much easier than knitting.


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

I love this pattern, once you have the pattern it is easy to follow along. I am not the best at knitting, but found this to be super easy to follow. I have used easier instructions, look under the Search here on the forum, you will find the instructions written in an easier format.

Good luck


----------



## Anton (Jan 30, 2014)

Jennifer1954 can you point me to the site you have seen this pattern?
Also,Superjen you are mentioning a chart? can you point the direction it is located?
thank you both


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Anton said:


> Jennifer1954 can you point me to the site you have seen this pattern?
> Also,Superjen you are mentioning a chart? can you point the direction it is located?
> thank you both


Here's a link to the chart ... http://thethings-we-do.com/basketweave-knitted-infinity-scarf/


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Anton said:


> Jennifer1954 can you point me to the site you have seen this pattern?
> Also,Superjen you are mentioning a chart? can you point the direction it is located?
> thank you both


Original Post (Written Pattern) -- http://en.paperblog.com/basketweave-knitted-infinity-scarf-396602/

Website With Correct Chart -- http://thethings-we-do.com/basketweave-knitted-infinity-scarf/


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

If you don't like charts....here's the interpretation..

Row 1 (RS): P, k, p, k, p, k, *k1, p6, k1* k, p, k, p, k, p
Row 2 (WS): P, k, p, k, p2, *p1, k6, p1* p2, k, p, k, p
Row 3: P, k, p, k, p, k, *k1, p6, k1* k, p, k, p, k, p
Row 4: P, k, p, k, p2, *p1, k6, p1* p2, k, p, k, p
Row 5: P, k, p, k, p, k, *ssk, yo, k4, yo, k2tog* k, p, k, p, k, p
Row 6: P, k, p, k, p2, *p to last 6* p2, k, p, k, p
Row 7: P, k, p, k, p2, *p3, k2, p3* p2, k, p, k, p
Row 8: P, k, p, k, p, k *k3, p2, k3* k, p, k, p, k, p
Row 9: p, k, p, k, p2 *p3, k2, p3* p2, k, p k, p
Row 10: P, k, p, k, p, k *k3, p2, k3* k, p, k, p, k, p
Row 11: P, k, p, k, p, k, *k2, yo, k2tog, ssk, yo, k2*, k, p, k, p, k, p
Row 12: p, k, p, k, p2, *p to last 6*, p2, k, p, k, p


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

headlemk said:


> If you don't like charts....here's the interpretation..
> 
> Row 1 (RS): P, k, p, k, p, k, *k1, p6, k1* k, p, k, p, k, p
> Row 2 (WS): P, k, p, k, p2, *p1, k6, p1* p2, k, p, k, p
> ...


Wow!!! Good on you! I told the Op in a Pm last night that, not being an expert knitter as many of you here, I was not going to write the chart up for fear I may mess it up. But I did make a 20 row swatch in record time last night to test the chart.   :lol: This is FANTASTIC!! Thank you so much . Not for me as I won't be making it, but all the others who were waiting. You're the best!!


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful basket weave!


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

past said:


> In row 5 you work the 5 stitches in ribbing then knit to the last 5 stitches ending the row with ribbing. In row 6 you work the 1st 5 stitches in ribbing then purl until you get to the last 5 stitches ending in the ribbing.


Agree. That is what I was going to say. The scarf is beautiful.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

headlemk said:


> If you don't like charts....here's the interpretation..
> 
> Row 1 (RS): P, k, p, k, p, k, *k1, p6, k1* k, p, k, p, k, p
> Row 2 (WS): P, k, p, k, p2, *p1, k6, p1* p2, k, p, k, p
> ...


That's wonderful. Now can you tell me what the multiples are for this pattern. There seems to be a disagreement on that too. It's so nice KP has smart people like you to help the rest of us out. lol


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

Kathie said:


> That's wonderful. Now can you tell me what the multiples are for this pattern. There seems to be a disagreement on that too. It's so nice KP has smart people like you to help the rest of us out. lol


I said it wrongly here and have deleted.
Chart is for 20 stitches. To add width you need to add to 20 in multiples of 8. This covers the panel of "purl" showing on the right side and the 2 "knit" next to that panel.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

headlemk said:


> If you don't like charts....here's the interpretation..
> 
> Row 1 (RS): P, k, p, k, p, k, *k1, p6, k1* k, p, k, p, k, p
> Row 2 (WS): P, k, p, k, p2, *p1, k6, p1* p2, k, p, k, p
> ...


I'm so confused!! On Row 5, which is a rs row I think, should it not be -
ssk, yo, K4 (not P4)? I don't read charts well at all so I am probably wrong. Please help!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Kathie said:


> That's wonderful. Now can you tell me what the multiples are for this pattern. There seems to be a disagreement on that too. It's so nice KP has smart people like you to help the rest of us out. lol


You have a 8 stitch repeat in the middle. The borders are 6 stitch repeats (basically a seed/moss stitch) ... so multiple of 8 plus 12.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> I'm so confused!! On Row 5, which is a rs row I think, should it not be -
> ssk, yo, K4 (not P4)? I don't read charts well at all so I am probably wrong. Please help!


That is correct....I was starting to get crosseyed by then. I'll correct it.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I had an error on row 5. Should be in the repeat *ssk, yo, *k4*, yo, k2tog*


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

superjan said:


> Multiples of 8. Plus 10 for the seed stitch borders,


12 for the borders, 6 on each side according to the chart.


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm not sure that it is 8 plus 12. In my mind and how my swatch went last night and also looking at the first rows of the chart I see 5 seed stitch. Then 2 stocking stitch,then 6 purl. Then 2 stocking stitch,then 5 seed stitch border. 
BUT the second 2 stocking stitch will belong to the next 6 purl WHEN you add another repeat.

So if we were to double this width we would have 
5 plus 2 plus 6 plus 2 plus 6 plus 2 plus 5 = 28 So to add more width we have to go up by 8 stitches.
I was wrong to say multiples of 8 plus 10. Chart is for 20 and you just add 8 each time.

Handing over now...that's all folks. I'm done. It's way past bed time in Melbourne Australia. And I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

superjan said:


> I'm not sure that it is 8 plus 12. In my mind and how my swatch went last night and also looking at the first rows of the chart I see 5 seed stitch. Then 2 stocking stitch,then 6 purl. Then 2 stocking stitch,then 5 seed stitch border.
> BUT the second 2 stocking stitch will belong to the next 6 purl WHEN you add another repeat.
> 
> So if we were to double this width we would have
> ...


You're making it more difficult than it needs to be. 6 + 8 repeat + 6. That's how the chart works out.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

headlemk said:


> You're making it more difficult than it needs to be. 6 + 8 repeat + 6. That's how the chart works out.


:thumbup: 
Repeat is 8 stitches plus whatever border you choose. :wink:


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

headlemk said:


> You're making it more difficult than it needs to be. 6 + 8 repeat + 6. That's how the chart works out.


YEP!  we agree....8 repeat. So add 8's till you get your width.
i get where you are coming from but the red line goes out past the 5 stitch border and INTO the basket weave.

Any way I did the test last night, and found the chart, and 
everything has worked out fine.


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

headlemk said:


> You're making it more difficult than it needs to be. 6 + 8 repeat + 6. That's how the chart works out.


Thanks for the larger chart. My question is then to increase the width just add multiples of 8 correct ?

Thanks for all the help everyone.

someone answered while I was typing this again thanks


----------



## Jepjohn (Nov 27, 2011)

In the picture it looks like the border is a garter stitch rather than a rib.


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

Jepjohn said:


> In the picture it looks like the border is a garter stitch rather than a rib.


Border is 5 seed stitch.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

superjan said:


> YEP!  we agree....8 repeat. So add 8's till you get your width.
> i get where you are coming from but the red line goes out past the 5 stitch border and INTO the basket weave.
> 
> Any way I did the test last night, and found the chart, and
> everything has worked out fine.


The red line is exactly on the 8 repeat line. It does not venture into any of the border. 6 sts on the border and 8 st repeat ... per chart. Count the squares. Of course you can have however many sts you wish in your border. The 6 st border helps to have the same process on the border...you begin and end every row with p, k, p pattern. No need to remember to purl the knits and knit the purls.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

margoc said:


> My sister wrote it out for me as it was giving me a headache!! HA HA She did only the 8 stitch repeat as any edge could be used. She wrote that Rows 6 & 12 are purl but the holes don't show up unless I knit those rows
> 
> R1--K, P6, K
> R2--P, K6, P
> ...


Please thank your sister for writing the pattern out for us, that was very kind of her. Saved us the trouble, much appreciated.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

It is lovely! For sure multiples of 7 + 10.
As for narrow - I think this would be a lovely difference from the 'normal' basketweave stitch! A sweater with this would not have a 'chunky' or 'fat' look when finished!


----------



## lady Seattle (Jul 21, 2011)

please tell me how many stitches do I have top cast on? ladyseattle


----------



## lady Seattle (Jul 21, 2011)

please tell me how many stitches do I have top cast on? ladyseattle


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

jadancey said:


> Looks really nice to me and the pattern seems fairly straight foreword. Why don't you make a swatch and see what you think?


I just tried a swatch and I hate it. You have to pay attention because you are not always doing knit over knit or purl over purl. I have over 70 years knitting under my belt. I consider myself a skilled knitter. Yes it looks lovely, I really like it but not well enough to go through the frustration of having to check my work that many times. I'm not a person who needs frustration. I welcome someone else's comments. Ann


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

lady Seattle said:


> please tell me how many stitches do I have top cast on? ladyseattle


Multiple of 8 plus 12. (12 being for the border - 6 each side.)
1 pattern repeat = 20 cast on sts.
2 pattern repeats = 28 cast on sts.
3 pattern repeats = 36 cast on sts.
4 pattern repeats = 44 cast on sts.
5 pattern repeats = 52 cast on sts.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

This what I saw right away too. The holes were all missing from the written directions. The holes are what makes this basket weave pattern so different and pretty.



run4fittness said:


> But none of this explains the "holes" in the afghan. I can see where the new stitch picks up over the "yarn over" but there is nothing in the pattern.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

ann-other-knitter said:


> I just tried a swatch and I hate it. You have to pay attention because you are not always doing knit over knit or purl over purl. I have over 70 years knitting under my belt. I consider myself a skilled knitter. Yes it looks lovely, I really like it but not well enough to go through the frustration of having to check my work that many times. I'm not a person who needs frustration. I welcome someone else's comments. Ann


I have just gone back to the beginning where some kind person charted up. It makes so much sense now. But I'm not going to bother. Ann


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Repeat Note --
Disregard the written website instructions.
Instead follow the chart for the correct pattern. :wink:
http://thethings-we-do.com/basketweave-knitted-infinity-scarf/


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I seem to be missing somthing here in all the conversation. I thought that if you are knitting something flat that you were reading the chart from right to left then from left to right?????? Mine comes out to : Plesse clue me in....

Row 1: P, K, P, K, P, K 2, P6, K2. P , K, P, K, P.

Row 2: K, P, K, P, K3, P6, K3, P, K, P, K

Row 3: P, K, P, K, P, K2, P6, K2. P, K, P, K, P.

Row 4: K, P, K, P, K3, P6, K3, P, K, P, K

Row 5: P, K, P, K, P, K, SSK, YO, K4, YO, K 2tog, K, P ,K, P, K, P.

Row 6: K, P, K, P, K 12, P, K, P, K

Row 7: P, K, P,K, P 5, K2, P5, K,P,K,P,

Row 8: K,P, K, P, K, P4, K2, P4, K,P, K, P, K

Row 9: P, K, P, K, P 5, K2, P5, K, P, K, P,

Row l0: K, P, K, P, K, P4, K2, P4, K,P, K, P, K

Row 11: P, K, P, K3, YO, K2tog, ssk, yo, K3, P, K, P, ,K, P

Row 12: K, P, K, P, K12, P, K, P, K


----------



## Phyllis73 (Apr 23, 2014)

What is a prayer shawl?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

NCOB said:


> I seem to be missing somthing here in all the conversation. I thought that if you are knitting something flat that you were reading the chart from right to left then from left to right?????? Mine comes out to : Plesse clue me in....


You are correct that it is read from right to left; then left to right.
But you are missing that you have yo pay close attention to the colored square and the blank square instructions.
Colored square = Purl on RS, Knit on WS.
Blank square = Knit on RS, Purl on WS.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

NCOB said:


> I seem to be missing somthing here in all the conversation. I thought that if you are knitting something flat that you were reading the chart from right to left then from left to right?????? Mine comes out to : Plesse clue me in....
> 
> Row 1: P, K, P, K, P, K 2, P6, K2. P , K, P, K, P.
> 
> ...


Yes row 1 rt to left, row 2 left to rt. See the chart. And also this: 
Row 1 (RS): P, k, p, k, p, k, *k1, p6, k1* k, p, k, p, k, p
Row 2 (WS): P, k, p, k, p2, *p1, k6, p1* p2, k, p, k, p
Row 3: P, k, p, k, p, k, *k1, p6, k1* k, p, k, p, k, p
Row 4: P, k, p, k, p2, *p1, k6, p1* p2, k, p, k, p
Row 5: P, k, p, k, p, k, *ssk, yo, k4, yo, k2tog* k, p, k, p, k, p
Row 6: P, k, p, k, p2, *p to last 6* p2, k, p, k, p
Row 7: P, k, p, k, p2, *p3, k2, p3* p2, k, p, k, p
Row 8: P, k, p, k, p, k *k3, p2, k3* k, p, k, p, k, p
Row 9: p, k, p, k, p2 *p3, k2, p3* p2, k, p k, p
Row 10: P, k, p, k, p, k *k3, p2, k3* k, p, k, p, k, p
Row 11: P, k, p, k, p, k, *k2, yo, k2tog, ssk, yo, k2*, k, p, k, p, k, p
Row 12: p, k, p, k, p2, *p to last 6*, p2, k, p, k, p

Your interpretation is forgetting that the symbol for k and p is different depending on whether it's the wrong or right side of the piece. My written part assigns odd # rows as right side and even # rows as wrong side.

The OP was using a website that had errors in the written pattern.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

kikifields said:


> It is lovely! For sure multiples of 7 + 10.
> As for narrow - I think this would be a lovely difference from the 'normal' basketweave stitch! A sweater with this would not have a 'chunky' or 'fat' look when finished!


8 + 12


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Phyllis73 said:


> What is a prayer shawl?


Look up my user name and you will find o lot of prayer shawls that I have made together with the meaning


ann-other-knitter said:


> I have made over 300 prayer shawls each one different. I've had two published on "The Prayer Shawl Companion" put out by the Prayer Shawl Ministry. www.shawlministry.com Shawl/lapghans can be any shape any size any colour(s). I pray as I knit. I also take them to church to be blessed. also some groups pass a shawl around a few people with each person putting a few words into it. a ceremony of some kind makes it special especially if the recipient is present. The website I have mentioned above will tell you all you want to know. If it is going to a care home make it washable. I also give a card with an explanation and a prayer or a suitable poem. Ann


. Ann


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

jadancey said:


> Looks really nice to me and the pattern seems fairly straight foreword. Why don't you make a swatch and see what you think?


Brilliant idea!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Phyllis73 said:


> What is a prayer shawl?


http://www.shawlministry.com/
Whether they are called Prayer Shawls, Comfort Shawls, Peace Shawls, or Mantles, etc., the shawl maker begins with prayers and blessings for the recipient. 
The intentions are continued throughout the creation of the shawl. 
Upon completion, a final blessing is offered before the shawl is sent on its way. 
Shawls can be used for: undergoing medical procedures; as a comfort after a loss or in times of stress; during bereavement, etc.

Any shawl pattern can be used as a "prayer" shawl.
I have made thousands, and have given them to ...
Individuals, Hospitals, Hospice Care Centers, VA Hospitals, VA Homes, Oncology Treatment Patients, Nursing Homes, Crisis Centers, Red Cross, Emergency Disaster Shelters, etc.


----------



## coralynn45 (Oct 13, 2012)

Be sure to place a stitch marker after the first border & before the last one, that way you are reminded that it's the border, not the basic knit stitch pattern.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

It looks like a 7 stitch repeat to me. I love the texture and height of the stitches.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

whidbeyjeannie said:


> It looks like a 7 stitch repeat to me. I love the texture and height of the stitches.


did you count the squares in the chart? 8 stitches in the repeat. the written directions in the original post are incorrect.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I can see why you like this pattern. It's the only basketweave I've seen that truly looks like a basket with the spaces between the weavers. Adding to my gotta do list. It would make a lovely prayer shawl.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying the reading of charts.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> I can see why you like this pattern. It's the only basketweave I've seen that truly looks like a basket with the spaces between the weavers. Adding to my gotta do list. It would make a lovely prayer shawl.


I agree, its beautiful. Have to do the 'yo' to get the real effect.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

headlemk said:


> did you count the squares in the chart? 8 stitches in the repeat. the written directions in the original post are incorrect.


Now I see the chart. I went out and found the original pattern. Thanks for calling it to my attention.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

All you ladies are truly amazing!!!


----------



## wheelersfarm (May 30, 2011)

Looking at the chart wouldn't that be a multiple of 8 plus 12?


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

How many stitch would make a nice size shawl


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

deercreek said:


> How many stitch would make a nice size shawl


Depends on size of yarn, size of needle and how many repeats you wish to use.

Border 6 + *multiples 8* + Border 6.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## kiddles52 (Oct 12, 2011)

Here is a file I created in Excel for the Basket Weave pattern


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

kiddles52 said:


> Here is a file I created in Excel for the Basket Weave pattern


Not going to download/open it, for my own computer safety, but a question .....
Is this from the Written Pattern? Or The Chart?


----------



## kiddles52 (Oct 12, 2011)

I created this pattern from the chart.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

kiddles52 said:


> I created this pattern from the chart.


Thanks, just wanted that clarified for others.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you Thank you Thank you Awesome work Ladies


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I love basket weave and this version is fantastic. I will be making it for sure... Thanks for all the hard work getting it sorted out....


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

kiddles52 said:


> Here is a file I created in Excel for the Basket Weave pattern


Awesome chart ( I can actually see it !! ) Thanks for all the work you put into it.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

kiddles52 said:


> Here is a file I created in Excel for the Basket Weave pattern


Many thanks!


----------



## Phyllis73 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you for the prayer shawl information. What a lovely idea!


----------



## wheelersfarm (May 30, 2011)

can't get chart to open


----------



## sudik (Dec 7, 2013)

cheers for you kiddless


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very nice pattern - chart is easy to follow - thanks for all the postings - going to use the pattern to make a prayer shawl.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I am now just trying the "correct" pattern thanks to all the ladies that helped. I am even going to try exactly the way it was written. First time using ssk and yo. But I am ready. Hopefully


----------



## pgf (May 1, 2011)

I can't open the Excel file- does anyone have a PDF of this?

I would really like to have the chart .

thanks, pgf


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

pgf said:


> I can't open the Excel file- does anyone have a PDF of this?
> 
> I would really like to have the chart .
> 
> thanks, pgf


I could not open it either, so I saved it and then opened with OpenOffice.org, which is what I have. I do not have mircosoft office.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

pgf said:


> I can't open the Excel file- does anyone have a PDF of this?
> 
> I would really like to have the chart .
> 
> thanks, pgf





galaxycraft said:


> Repeat Note --
> Disregard the written website instructions.
> Instead follow the chart for the correct pattern. :wink:
> http://thethings-we-do.com/basketweave-knitted-infinity-scarf/


Just go to the page and print it out.
Or copy and paste the chart picture into a word documnet, save it, and print it.

..........................................................................................................



TNnanaof4 said:


> I could not open it either, so I saved it and then opened with OpenOffice.org, which is what I have. I do not have mircosoft office.


Yes, Open Office will open Microsoft files.


----------



## pgf (May 1, 2011)

thank you for the page, pgf


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2014)

superjan said:


> http://thethings-we-do.com/basketweave-knitted-infinity-scarf/
> 
> Ladies! I have knitted a very small swatch (20 st) from this CHART.
> This works perfectly!!!!
> ...


. Yes, totally agree 
. I have also done a swatch of given instructions and frogged at row two. Instructions are rubbish.


----------



## JulieMeryl (Apr 24, 2014)

headlemk said:


> If you don't like charts....here's the interpretation..
> 
> Row 1 (RS): P, k, p, k, p, k, *k1, p6, k1* k, p, k, p, k, p
> Row 2 (WS): P, k, p, k, p2, *p1, k6, p1* p2, k, p, k, p
> ...


Thank you 'headlemk' so much for this written description. I don't understand charts and was trying to work out the pattern without any success. I bought the wool yesterday and have completed several repeats of the pattern already and it is looking great. My sister will be thrilled with her surprise gift.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Recently my SIL asked me to knit a couple of baby blankets for her to give to friends of my niece for their baby showers. And she said she'd pay me for my work. My first "professional" work! Yay! OK, back to my point: I decided I'd do basket weave knit blankets, 'cause they're relatively simple and look more complicated than they are, so you get a lot of bang for your buck! I've been searching and searching and found LOTS of patterns for basket weave baby blankets. So my point is this: if you come across a pattern that is confusing or seems wrong somewhere, why not just look for another one? That's just my approach, I don't have time to figure out patterns with problems. If it looks too hard, I just move on! But hey, I'm not a real advanced knitter, so maybe I'm just being simplistic here! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Anton (Jan 30, 2014)

LOL How right you are farmkiti But in this case I have to say my pride got the best of me
after working the swatch w/ the written instructions which turned out to be totally off the wall (we all finally figured that out well, I continued at it until someone posted the chart w/ written instructions by headlemk and w/ the support from galaxycraft we'll finally thanks to these 2 ladies, I was able to have a go @ it and the pattern is just lovely. Long story short, I am working on a blanket for one of my twins. Mind you I have several projects on the works but just had to try this one too. You know when you see something & have to make it? I am so impressed w/ the group of wonderful people on this site! I know if I ever run into pattern issues this is the team I will seek help from! Just an awesome group of knitters!  Anton


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

I also have to say after many basketweave patterns this one is so unique in that the holes give it depth and really make it look like a true basket weave. I am getting yarn tomorrow to start it. I never would have figured it out or taken the time if it haden't been for the great KP'ers thanks.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the written instructions. Made a swatch tonight and love the pattern. It's a winner for sure.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Here's a link to the chart ... http://thethings-we-do.com/basketweave-knitted-infinity-scarf/


Thanks so much for the chart link. Since the written pattern didn't print out, I copied it by hand. Balled that up and threw it away. The chart works.


----------



## Lynncard12 (Mar 1, 2013)

a beautiful basketweave blanket and I can't add anything...you've gotten excellent advice. I have done similar patterns to this one and my take...they are fun to do. So go ahead...incorporate the tips you've been given...and I look forward to seeing your version of this blanket in the future.


----------



## Knitlady46 (Nov 5, 2012)

Does basket weave pattern draw up your knitting like cables do? I want to make a baby blanket and don't want it to end up too small if i use my normal number of stitches to cast on. Perhaps the YO will compensate?


----------



## Lynncard12 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have never notice basketweave blankets, scarves or top pulling up yarn the way cable does. However I usually follow a pattern and buy the amount of yarn + 1 skein of what the pattern requires. Which explains why I have so many 1 skeins of yarn hanging around. Just don't trust the pattern makers when they give the yardage (silly- yes)


----------



## Knitlady46 (Nov 5, 2012)

I do the same thing. I knit loosely and always worry I won't have enough! I think it will be fine with just one extra skein. Thanks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OK, so I'm late in on this one, but ...
:arrow: The actual _border_ really is only five stitches on each side of the patterned part. Look at the blue-outlined boxes.

:arrow: The red-outlined boxes are stockinette stitch.

:arrow: For the purpose of enlarging the pattern beyond the twenty stitches shown on the chart, one adds multiples of eight.

:arrow: That sixth column (from both edges) between the 8-stitch repeat and the 5-stitch border serves to center the pattern between the borders.

So, how many stitches to cast on? Swatch with the 20 stitches and dozen rows shown in the chart. It'll be a smallish swatch, but it should give you an idea of how many stitches of the _pattern stitch_ give you how many inches. From that, you can multiply to determine how many times 8 you need to add on to the original 20 to make the blanket size you want.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

I just found this pattern tonight and it is beautiful. Thank you to all the KP'ers who put so much thought and work into interpreting this pattern. I have bookmarked it and will definitely come back to it. It is unique.
What a terrific group of people you all are!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JulieMeryl (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks to 'headlemk's' written instructions, I have nearly completed my infinity scarf. I too think this is a lovely Basketweave pattern with the holes. I have repeated the pattern (* to *) 4 times. Hope this helps.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice work.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

JulieMeryl said:


> Thanks to 'headlemk's' written instructions, I have nearly completed my infinity scarf. I too think this is a lovely Basketweave pattern with the holes. I have repeated the pattern (* to *) 4 times. Hope this helps.


your scarf looks lovely - and my fav color too blues - what wool are you using?


----------



## JulieMeryl (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi Noreen,
I am using 'Moda Vera' Hue (Blue Mix) made in Turkey, 70% Acrylic, 30% Wool. It's lovely and soft to work with and changes in thickness as well as colour. Thoroughly enjoying knitting with this wool and this 'Basketweave' pattern. 6mm needles used Aussie size.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

This holey version of the old-hat basketweave stitch has so intrigued me, that I've done not a stitch of actual knitting this evening, just virtual knitting while working up yet another chart for it that may - I hope - help others.

If you can't open a docx, let me know and I'll re-post it as a PDF.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> This holey version of the old-hat basketweave stitch has so intrigued me, that I've done not a stitch of actual knitting this evening, just virtual knitting while working up yet another chart for it that may - I hope - help others.
> If you can't open a docx, let me know and I'll re-post it as a PDF.


 Thank you Jessica-Jean. You are such a blessing to all of us - you have so much wisdom to share and do so very willingly. 
This pattern is beautiful and I am sure many of us are going to try it - I plan to as soon as I am done the project I am working on for my daughter..... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garter-rib-baby-blanket


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful work. This is a gorgeous pattern. Love the color you chose.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you Jessica-Jean........I could fill a little book on the helpful comments from the KP'ers on this pattern. It is unique isn't it?


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

I just worked a swatch of this pattern while referring to both a chart and the written out pattern. The way it worked out for me I found a mistake in row 5 of the chart done in the Excel spreadsheet. I have attached the chart as I worked it with corrections in red.

Hope this might be of help to others.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Time for me to unwatch and move on.
There are too many hands in the pot at this point that are "re-working" things and it is just confusing matters as to what is what.
I for one have just saved the chart that is located here.
It has been verified by many that it is correct.
http://thethings-we-do.com/basketweave-knitted-infinity-scarf/


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Dear Fellow KPers,
Some of you might know/remember from previous posts my preference for tables rather than charts. In my tables, every row reads left to right and there are no symbols used but rather standard written notation. To me, that is the easiest way to work a pattern, particularly when it has a lot of repeats as this one does. 

For others like me who might prefer working from a table, I've attached mine to this post. 

Hope this is of help to some.


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

ElyseKnox said:


> Dear Fellow KPers,
> Some of you might know/remember from previous posts my preference for tables rather than charts. In my tables, every row reads left to right and there are no symbols used but rather standard written notation. To me, that is the easiest way to work a pattern, particularly when it has a lot of repeats as this one does.
> 
> For others like me who might prefer working from a table, I've attached mine to this post.
> ...


Thank you! This works well for me too


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

Rafiki said:


> Thank you Jessica-Jean. You are such a blessing to all of us - you have so much wisdom to share and do so very willingly.
> This pattern is beautiful and I am sure many of us are going to try it - I plan to as soon as I am done the project I am working on for my daughter..... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garter-rib-baby-blanket


 :thumbup: I thank you all as well as Jessica Jean!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful scarf! I really like the basket weave pattern. I just bought some variegated yarn tonight, blue and green (the colors the mom wants), and your pictures give me a good idea what it should look like, since your yarn is variegated, too. Thanks so much for posting! I'm now officially inspired and will probably start the baby blanket tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Just in case anyone is still following this topic, this stitch pattern has just shown up in a top at: http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1318.html . It is fully written out and the photos show it off better.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

thank you Jessica Jean Yep I was still watching this thread.


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Me too, thanks.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just in case anyone is still following this topic, this stitch pattern has just shown up in a top at: http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1318.html . It is fully written out and the photos show it off better.


Thanks so much I was still following this  I am going to use the pattern to make a prayer shawl for my friend whose husband is going through chemo & radiation right now


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> This holey version of the old-hat basketweave stitch has so intrigued me, that I've done not a stitch of actual knitting this evening, just virtual knitting while working up yet another chart for it that may - I hope - help others.
> 
> If you can't open a docx, let me know and I'll re-post it as a PDF.


Sorry I know this is an old post, but I still wanted to thank you for your help with it. I spent all afternoon yesterday trying to knit this pattern as a table runner. I couldn't get it right at all, then I turned the chart over, and found I had written on it, "dont use written instructions, use chart"...then I tried the chart that came with the pattern, and it was still out. Next weekend I am going to try your chart. Also, could I substitute a yfwd for a yo in this pattern?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> Sorry I know this is an old post, but I still wanted to thank you for your help with it. I spent all afternoon yesterday trying to knit this pattern as a table runner. I couldn't get it right at all, then I turned the chart over, and found I had written on it, "don't use written instructions, use chart"...then I tried the chart that came with the pattern, and it was still out. Next weekend I am going to try your chart. Also, could I substitute a yfwd for a yo in this pattern?


In my experience and unless working a slip-stitch pattern[/i], yfwd = yo. Ditto for yrn. In this pattern, it's to create a hole, whatever name you care to call it. Each yo is paired with a decrease, so the stitch count never varies from row to row.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> In my experience and unless working a slip-stitch pattern[/i], yfwd = yo. Ditto for yrn. In this pattern, it's to create a hole, whatever name you care to call it. Each yo is paired with a decrease, so the stitch count never varies from row to row.




Thanks Jessica Jean, it is much appreciated.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Did anyone ever figure out the right pattern? If so, please share.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

loveseat said:


> Did anyone ever figure out the right pattern? If so, please share.
> Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


I haven't taken the time to re-read all eleven pages of this topic. 
Was there more than one pattern discussed? 
If so, I've forgotten it.
If not, then you haven't read through all the pages, or even more than one, of it.

Have a gander at:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-254352-2.html#5226220

and at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-254352-10.html#5266383

and at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-254352-10.html#5294796


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks!!! This made more sense to me. I can easily follow this one.



ElyseKnox said:


> Dear Fellow KPers,
> Some of you might know/remember from previous posts my preference for tables rather than charts. In my tables, every row reads left to right and there are no symbols used but rather standard written notation. To me, that is the easiest way to work a pattern, particularly when it has a lot of repeats as this one does.
> 
> For others like me who might prefer working from a table, I've attached mine to this post.
> ...


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello Jessica Jean,
Thank you so much for your help, it was much appreciated.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello Jessica Jean,
Thank you so much for your help, it was much appreciated.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

You're welcome Loveseat.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

ElyseKnox said:


> Dear Fellow KPers,
> Some of you might know/remember from previous posts my preference for tables rather than charts. In my tables, every row reads left to right and there are no symbols used but rather standard written notation. To me, that is the easiest way to work a pattern, particularly when it has a lot of repeats as this one does.
> 
> For others like me who might prefer working from a table, I've attached mine to this post.
> ...


I know this is an older post, but after reading ALL the helpful posts, this is the most helpful to me. It's very clear and simply written. Thank you so much to everyone and especially to ElyseKnox. I'm finally casting on!


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

My pleasure! and happy knitting. 



Sampymom said:


> I know this is an older post, but after reading ALL the helpful posts, this is the most helpful to me. It's very clear and simply written. Thank you so much to everyone and especially to ElyseKnox. I'm finally casting on!


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello,
I did not see your table for the scarf. Did you send it?


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

It is attached to my second post on page 10. You have to download it (the chart). It is not in 'plain view.'



loveseat said:


> Hello,
> I did not see your table for the scarf. Did you send it?


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you so very, very much. I got it now and printed.
Loveseat from Michigan


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you so very, very much. I got it now and printed.
Loveseat from Michigan


----------

